# String Issue With Mounting NAS Share



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a NAS drive on my network that I've been using for several years without a problem. Recently, my iMac has been acting strange when working with it. In the past, when I would start my iMac I would go to Finder's menu and click on Go -> Connect to Server, connect to the share via afp://<nas name>/<share name> and it would connect and show as mounted under "Shared" on the left pane in Finder. Once it was mounted I could just click on that name on the left pane in Finder and it would show the shares and I could click one and see the contents without any issues. Now what happens is it mounts fine and I can see the files, but then after I close the Finder window and later want to access the files again, clicking on the name under Shared shows connected in the right pane, but no shares are listed. If I go and reconnect using Go -> Connect to Server again, I can access the files again, no problem, but it only seems to last as long as the Finder window is open.

Any suggestions as to where things might be going wrong? I have no problems keeping the share alive on a Windows computer, so I am thinking it's an issue on the Mac side.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you updated the Mac or any software on the Mac recently?


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

Anytime my Mac tells me to update I usually do. There's nothing in particular that I can think of that correlates with the time it started. Doesn't mean it wasn't an update though.


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

On a side note? How do I edit the subject of the original post? It should say "Strange issue.." not "String issue.."


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

What model NAS?

What version of OS-X are you running?


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

MartyF81 said:


> What model NAS?


Iomega StorCenter IX 200



MartyF81 said:


> What version of OS-X are you running?


Mavericks (10.9.1)


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have you tried connecting over SMB instead of AFP?

As of Mavericks, Apple is moving towards using SMB as the primary protocol instead of AFP.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does anyone else use the NAS? Has it had any updates or configuration changes?


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

MartyF81 said:


> Have you tried connecting over SMB instead of AFP?
> 
> As of Mavericks, Apple is moving towards using SMB as the primary protocol instead of AFP.


I was using SMB until last week. I decided to try AFP to see if it made any difference. It seems to make no difference.


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> Does anyone else use the NAS? Has it had any updates or configuration changes?


It's firmware is completely updated, although there hasn't been an update in quite a while. I haven't made any changes to it's configuration in a long time and it was working well since then. 

Do you mean does anyone else in the house use the NAS or anyone on this forum?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In the house. They might of changed some settings on you without you knowing. Also, do you have static IP addresses on your home network of dynamic? It could be your NAS and Mac had been using one set of IP addresses for a long while, but then the router changed things up for some reason and now they are still expecting the older IP addresses.


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> In the house. They might of changed some settings on you without you knowing.


No one else knows how to even attempt to get into the device.



sinclair_tm said:


> Also, do you have static IP addresses on your home network of dynamic? It could be your NAS and Mac had been using one set of IP addresses for a long while, but then the router changed things up for some reason and now they are still expecting the older IP addresses.


They are both using DHCP with reservation. I usually mount the NAS drive by name as opposed to IP. But that gives me an idea. I'm going to try mounting by IP for a bit and see if the issue still persists.


----------



## twistymcgee (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like it seems to work if I mount it via IP instead of name. I can live with that. Although it would be nice to sort out why doing it by name has suddenly stopped.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I never had much luck with using names, so I've always used IP addresses. I'm surprised you had it working as long as you did with names.


----------

